
A Kisrhombille Tessellation-Based Geometry Building System - rinesh
https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Geom_Kisrhombille
======
swayvil
There is a tool

[https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/tree/master...](https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/tree/master/app/grammarEditor)

------
kough
The readme is awesome. Has anyone looked at the code? What can you actually do
with this?

------
kleer001
Cool, I wanna see it in 3d

------
swayvil
This is utterly amazing. It's the warp drive of graphics.

------
igaray
Beautiful as always!

